# Changing chandelier chain into extension rod



## Guap0_

You can use a rod if a rod is available for that model.


----------



## Nn2036

NO. There is a round loop at the end of the chandelier. THe end of the extension rod has 2 holes. I am thin ing if there is some kind of adapter or clamp or hook that can connect it to the loop.


----------



## Oso954

It would be easier to answer the question if you took photos of the top of the chandelier and the ceiling attachment.

Mention of the finish color, or other criteria like smooth vs threaded rod would also help.

Edit. What type of extension rod are you talking about? The 2 holes in the rod could be a ceiling fan down rod.


----------



## Nn2036

This is the top that I hope to connect to the extension rod. the color is rusty tin/metal


----------



## Nn2036

Oso954 said:


> Edit. What type of extension rod are you talking about? The 2 holes in the rod could be a ceiling fan down rod.


Yeah. I think the 2 holes are for ceiling and the one with thread is for chandelier. But I try to come up with the out of the box solution since the tread probably not work with the loop.


This one from Homedepot seems to have both thread and holes.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-...on-Downrod-for-10-ft-ceilings-28054/100395316


----------



## Oso954

The rust color is not as common, so you may have to paint the extension rod, etc.

That finial with the wire loop should un-screw. You should find a set of male threads under it. I’m guessing that they are the common 1/4 IPS. If so, they can be coupled to any lamp pipe that is 1\4 IPS. Lamp pipe is available as smooth pipe, in addition to the more common all-thread lamp pipe.

The other choice would be to leave it as is, put a eye loop on the lamp pipe (extension rod), and use one link of your chain to join the two loops together.

Your choice at the ceiling attachment should be similar.

The extension rod you linked to is a ceiling fan down rod. IMO, the diameter is too large for the light you want to hang. Not the right scale.

Edit. I think you need to visit a good lighting store, not homedepot. The lighting store is far more likely to stock the parts you need.


----------



## Nn2036

Oso954 said:


> The rust color is not as common, so you may have to paint the extension rod, etc.
> 
> That finial with the wire loop should un-screw. You should find a set of male threads under it. I’m guessing that they are the common 1/4 IPS. If so, they can be coupled to any lamp pipe that is 1\4 IPS. Lamp pipe is available as smooth pipe, in addition to the more common all-thread lamp pipe.
> 
> The other choice would be to leave it as is, put a eye loop on the lamp pipe (extension rod), and use one link of your chain to join the two loops together.
> 
> Your choice at the ceiling attachment should be similar.
> 
> The extension rod you linked to is a ceiling fan down rod. IMO, the diameter is too large for the light you want to hang. Not the right scale.
> 
> Edit. I think you need to visit a good lighting store, not homedepot. The lighting store is far more likely to stock the parts you need.


Thanks. The finial is fixed. 

I like the eye loop idea. Is there a palce for the wire to go into the extension rod from the eye loop? I found this but not sure where the wire can go into

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Barclay-Polished-Chrome-Zinc-Eye-Loops/1232363
https://www.grandbrass.com/category...threaded_loops/loops_and_screw_collars-loops/

I guess I can use this to join the 2 loops:
https://www.grandbrass.com/category/chain-quick_links/chain/


----------



## Oso954

if you get a loop designed for lamp pipe, it has the required hole.
https://www.chandeliersupply.com/product.php?cat=96


----------



## Nn2036

Is there a way to get the rod surface to match the patina of the lamp?


----------

